# Meet the Dingles..



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

We have a theme for each of our litters and this time i got to choose so i am proud to introduce our Dingle Clan We have 4 boys and 1 girl-Delilah a Seal point girl, Zachariah a Seal point boy, Shadrach a Lilac point lad, Cain a Blue point lad and Eli also a Blue point ladAnd yes they do live up to their characters reputations


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

OH MY GOD - I am IN LOVE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are just gorgeous,,,,,,,


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are gorgeous.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

they are lovely and so sweet


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HmmLovely and sweet-yes they are, and mental and energetic, boisterous,mischievous,cheeky but we certainly wouldn't want them any other way


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens, very cute


----------



## Lisa M (Dec 30, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful Kittens


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

they are georgeous


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

Beautiful kittens!


----------



## lyndragon (Jan 23, 2008)

are dont they look cute


----------



## gib (Mar 25, 2008)

Aww, they are so cute.


----------

